# December 2017 SSOTM - Taking submissions



## mattwalt

Hi - this is a new SSOTM

Please read the rules. This is run by myself for the moment. Admin has mentioned that if these events are run fairly badges are good to be dealt out to winners. Lets have some fun and see some great work.

Please note events will start on the 1st of the month and end on the last day. Voting will be the following week.

Rules:

There will be two categories - each of which will have a winner and receive kudos associated:

1: Cored frames - any frame that constitutes a cored material with scales that extend from the bottom of the handle past the waist.

2: Non-cored frames. Including natty's and board cuts but allowing for palm swell etc. as long as there is only one material used in the prongs of the fork and that the added material does not extend above the waist of the frame.

Frames need to debuted on the forum during that months contest. Do not nominate a Slingshot that has already been submitted. Also a description of the build and background as to relevance or concept would be appreciated.

A contest thread as well as a discussion thread will be created each month.

The week following the month's contest would be for voting.

Entries can be posted directly by builders themselves or nominated by other members.

Only existing reregistered forum members' work may be entered.

Moderators of the contest may enter work but are not eligible for voting.

Due to the nature of the site vendor's work may be used as promotion - however no direct promotion, links etc. may be displayed within the contest.

Nominations and posts must include at least 1 picture.

You may post more than one frame per month.

Only first place winners will receive any badge (working on this - hoping the admin's will allow)

People may win consecutive months. If The community thinks they should not win consecutive months then simply do not vote for them

Winners will receive bragging rights and the exalted reputation that comes with such an achievement!

No bands are required.

Unusual frames may be required to prove themselves as slingshots. Ie: be requested shown with bands attached or video to demonstrate shoot ability.

Appendages may be submitted - but need to be adhere to the former rule as to shoot ability.

This forum is family friendly - so no x-rated posts or comments.

Cheers Matt


----------



## Alfred E.M.

*My concern is admin burnout. I would prefer a show/contest every 3 or 4 months - more time to create and more anticipation excitement. And whoever takes this on, be sure you can stay with it. Maybe co-captains, a team effort.*

*Great start Matt.*


----------



## mattwalt

I'm EXTREMELY keen for some co-captains.


----------



## SlingNerd

This should have great synergy with the Monthly Build Challenges. I see lots of lovely nominations coming soon..


----------



## mattwalt

SN - totally agree.


----------



## Hobbit With A Slingshot

Sheesh, as if the build challenge wasn't already enough pressure to get that scorpion finally waxed up after wood-burning and oiling... anic: What're you trying to do, inspire us to build amazing frames or something? :neener:

Hmmm, on second thought, that sounds like an excellent excuse to finish my current one and then build another.... :king:


----------



## treefork

Mattwalt

I see no reason that administration cannot at least award the corresponding winner badges like the previous SSOTM . ( ie 1st , 2nd and 3rd place ) That takes but a minute of time .

Most of all . Kudos to you for taking the initiative and stepping up . :thumbsup:


----------



## Abenso

So to be clear if you have made a debuted a frame in the month you can nominate yourself? I have no delusions of winning but I am curious

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## Alfred E.M.

*I want to reiterate an earlier point - this is a plea for lowering your expectations bc I don't want to see this celebration of creativity and beauty fail again. Please take all the time you need to think this out and get it right - it will be worth it.*

*If you plan to organize these contests every month, are you really going to be able to sustain the effort month after month, for 12, 24, or 36 months and beyond? At that pace, there's no room for life to get in the way - an extra load at work, marriage, child birth, vacations, the holidaze etc. Over exposure is diluting, and for those who administer, draining. Cut yourselves some slack - the presentations and the forum will be better for it.*

*On a macro level, trade show and car show promoters wouldn't dream of putting on monthly exhibits. If we had 3 seasonal shows/contests per year - spring, summer, & fall, wouldn't that be enough to honor and showcase our artisans and give them ample time to plan and produce, possibly even better results? For many, shooting tapers off in the winter but creativity comes to the fore, along with family, Christmas, etc. *

*Lastly, the awards need restructuring - I remember one month when any one of six entries could have won, which left at least 3 worthies without even a nod. There should be at least a couple of spots for 'Honorable Mention', maybe more. *


----------



## mattwalt

Abenso said:


> So to be clear if you have made a debuted a frame in the month you can nominate yourself? I have no delusions of winning but I am curious
> 
> Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


Yes


----------



## mattwalt

AeM - this has been a concern and why I did not do this earlier. Hopefully I can give it the time it deserves.

I have given the period a fair amount of consideration - believe a month would be ideal - not too long and not as before with 2 weeks of the month devoted.

regarding 'badges' 2 for now as first place. See how it goes. Did consider a runner up - but not a 3rd. I may tier awards according to entry volume. But I'm playing this by ear for the moment.


----------



## VAshooter

mattwalt,

Thank you for stepping up and taking charge of SSOTM. I wish you every success in your endeavor.


----------



## mattwalt

To get things I nominate TruthorNothing's Squirrel Hunter

Hello Folks,

Its been awhile since I posted. Life Has been busy and I hope you all are well. Its been a bit since I posted some work. Here is a commission I built for a customer, good friend, and one of the best shooters around. Dan Ambrosius. He requested a dedicated squirrel hunter. He wanted to be similar to Nathan Master's Axiom, that it be made of G10 and he wanted me to engrave it with a squirrel. He said he wanted it not to be too flashy. Making a slingshot for Dan is an honor and not an easy task. I chose a 1/2" black G10 Core and Camo G10 for the scales and swells. I custom made the squirrel badge from 1/8" copper. and used Black Micarta pins and a copper lanyard tube. I am really happy about how this one turned out. I put my all into it and I hope it shows. Thanks Dan for putting your faith in me and I hope you are happy when you get it.


----------



## VAshooter

If that is your entry for SSOTM you will chase off the competition. I'm sure Dan will be pleased when he gets it. You do very good work.


----------



## Ibojoe

That's a hard act to follow!!


----------



## Ibojoe

At least all the master builders will drop back by. People that haven't posted since the last ssotm.


----------



## Water Snake 2

Does unusual type slingshots be able to enter in some of these events??


----------



## mattwalt

Yes - submit away. As long as they confirm to the last few rules.


----------



## Tremoside

Thank you very much for the thread! Awesomeness!


----------



## mattwalt

Hey Mark - been a while. Would be nice to see some of your natty's posted. Know you're pretty busy though.


----------



## mattwalt

A nice natty by Ibojoe

Knocked this one out yesterday for a good friend in N. C. My backflip design in pickle form. A little silver maple fork with some oak root for the palm and pinky swell. Simple but effective.

Attached Thumbnails


----------



## mattwalt

Stej

Just found this topic. By chance I also made a shooter for my colleague at work. He came to Europe from Vietnam, so I made him one shooter from our local wood he doesn't know.

He told me that this brought him some memories from childhood. That was very pleasing 

Some pictures..

Attached Thumbnails


----------



## mattwalt

filipino_saltik

Some exotics there


----------



## mattwalt

Misling

I had some mulberry wood that was not large enough for full size frames, but was just right for a small conus. I left the bark on the back, and it made a really cool turtle shell like look. The mulberry wood is sooo vibrant, and golden. I will post pics of it in the sunlight tomorrow.


----------



## Genoa Slingshot

Lovetosling123 TTF
http://slingshotforum.com/topic/96313-made-from-wenge-and-micarta/








Mostho R10
http://slingshotforum.com/topic/96978-r10-my-way-01/














Mostho (R)evolution
http://slingshotforum.com/topic/96986-revolution-my-way-01/














Mostho Pony express
http://slingshotforum.com/topic/96889-pony-express-my-way-2-hdpe/














Philipino Satik OTT
http://slingshotforum.com/topic/97769-2-for-2/














Philipino Satik TTF


----------



## Genoa Slingshot

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/96529-a-couple-of-the-latest/
Wombat 1














Wombat2


----------



## flipgun

Whew! Tough crowd!


----------



## BushpotChef

mattwalt said:


> To get things I nominate TruthorNothing's Squirrel Hunter
> 
> Hello Folks,
> 
> Its been awhile since I posted. Life Has been busy and I hope you all are well. Its been a bit since I posted some work. Here is a commission I built for a customer, good friend, and one of the best shooters around. Dan Ambrosius. He requested a dedicated squirrel hunter. He wanted to be similar to Nathan Master's Axiom, that it be made of G10 and he wanted me to engrave it with a squirrel. He said he wanted it not to be too flashy. Making a slingshot for Dan is an honor and not an easy task. I chose a 1/2" black G10 Core and Camo G10 for the scales and swells. I custom made the squirrel badge from 1/8" copper. and used Black Micarta pins and a copper lanyard tube. I am really happy about how this one turned out. I put my all into it and I hope it shows. Thanks Dan for putting your faith in me and I hope you are happy when you get it.


Thanks for getting the ball rolling on a new SOTM! I also nominate TruthorNothing's squirrel hunter frame. I wish it was a production frame so I could score one!


----------



## MIsling

deraNdy76 The Gauntlet

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/98329-the-gauntlet-new-ott-design/


----------



## pult421

It seems you nominated more than one person matt. Cant nominate something thats already been nominated as well. Maybe start a new thread for nominations. This way the discussions of the nominations could be seperate from the actual nomination thread. Seems a bit mixed up here.


----------



## truthornothing

I am honored to be nominated. Thanks fella's for the appreciation


----------



## flipgun

truthornothing said:


> I am honored to be nominated. Thanks fella's for the appreciation


It is an Honor well deserved. You have progressed at a mad pace since you hit the deck.


----------



## mattwalt

JR is kinda correct. Rules are fairly open in this case. As a showcase for work that's been crested in a specific period anything that's considered worthy and is essentially posted for the first time within the month of the event is fair game. You may post as many as you'd like. As long as the criteria are met.

Genoa's post actually bring up a point though. Many of the frames he submitted are 30 November or earlier. Which are out of range for this month. However I am considering if any frame posted since the end of the last SSOTM should also be allowed entry this month only? Last moth especially had some great builds.


----------



## flipgun

Take a stand. Progress from one spot and let the past be that.


----------



## mattwalt

Yeah - it was going to be a firm rule.

OK so only original debut after 30 Nov (until end December) are eligible.


----------



## Genoa Slingshot

mattwalt said:


> Yeah - it was going to be a firm rule.
> 
> OK so only original debut after 30 Nov (until end December) are eligible.


Oops...my bad english...I didn't understand the rules.
But IMHO I think it's better to nominate the last month frames, like the old SSOTM, because the frame released on the last days of the month, risk to be forgotten...
Anyway I don't want to complicate the rules so do what you think is better...you can't get wrong!!!


----------



## Tag

Thank you for taking on this project Matt You are definitely the type of person this Forum needs, your ability to handle any situation that may arise is remarkable.


----------



## truthornothing

flipgun said:


> truthornothing said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am honored to be nominated. Thanks fella's for the appreciation
> 
> 
> 
> It is an Honor well deserved. You have progressed at a mad pace since you hit the deck.
Click to expand...

Thanks I love Slingshots


----------



## truthornothing

VAshooter said:


> If that is your entry for SSOTM you will chase off the competition. I'm sure Dan will be pleased when he gets it. You do very good work.


Thank You



Ibojoe said:


> That's a hard act to follow!!


Thanks again!


----------



## mattwalt

Hey Genoa - no problem. I wanted this thread to showcase as many of the great designs that are posted as possible each month. So many awesome designs were never nominated in the old SSOTM because guys forgot about them, or only could nominate one - so as they come in they can be added here ASAP I think is better.


----------



## Jolly Roger

DOESN'T EVEN MATTER IF THERE IS A VOTE GREAT SEEING ALL THE VARIOUS NEWLY BUILT SLINGSHOTS. SMALL, BIG. PRETTY OR UGLY. FOR ME THE DETERMINING FACTOR IS HOW WELL CAN I OR SOMEONE ELSE SHOOT THEM.


----------



## mattwalt

JR - due to the fact we'd probably not be able to get a hand on one of these each to try out. Its mainly going be down to visual or cognitive appreciation. I'm sure you occasionally would look at some of the custom frames posted here since you've joined and think yeah thats pretty awesome (Your Python Ergo Ranger is technically such an example - which I see is now in production).

I do think however that most regular shooters would have a grasp on wether a posted frame should shoot well.

Its craftsmanship and importance to the community.


----------



## Jolly Roger

Matt, I did not make myself entirely clear. I'd like to read or see how the maker did shooting the frame themselves and give us a bit of a review on how it shoots.


----------



## mattwalt

JR - video is not a required unless its needed as evidence to prove its shootable. Granted it would be nice and I'd accept video submissions. However a lot of frames would be posted by vendors and they would leave it to their customers to shoot the first shot.


----------



## Water Snake 2

Matt,do I send my entry to you personally or to the slingshot forum I only have e-mail just send me the address to put in my e-mail that I am supposed to send it too!!WS It will be a video!


----------



## mattwalt

Just post it here.


----------



## Genoa Slingshot

Jolly Roger said:


> Matt, I did not make myself entirely clear. I'd like to read or see how the maker did shooting the frame themselves and give us a bit of a review on how it shoots.


JR a great craftsman could be a bad shooter and a great shooter could be a marksman with just a rough brunch broken with his hand from a tree.
This is a maker show and contest, it is an art gallery. For the shooting competition there is the proper section on the forum.


----------



## mattwalt

Water Snake - if you have any issues let me know - I'll PM you my email.


----------



## Jolly Roger

Genoa Slingshot said:


> Jolly Roger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Matt, I did not make myself entirely clear. I'd like to read or see how the maker did shooting the frame themselves and give us a bit of a review on how it shoots.
> 
> 
> 
> JR a great craftsman could be a bad shooter and a great shooter could be a marksman with just a rough brunch broken with his hand from a tree.
> This is a maker show and contest, it is an art gallery. For the shooting competition there is the proper section on the forum.
Click to expand...

Got ya: I now understand that this is not a slingshot making contest but an art contest. The frame does not need to be shootable, just pretty. Or like Forrest Gump said Pretty is as Pretty Does. . Be sure you've got a mani/pedi before taking pictures.


----------



## mattwalt

JR - its both of these things. Unlike fantasy knives (which are often only sculptural and unusable) frames do need to be shootable - as specified - its one of the few actual rules.

Its all about craftsmanship (and aesthetics to a large degree) - The piece does not even have to be practical but must be able to launch a projectile that confirms to what we would understand to be slingshot.

So generally a rigid frame. Elastic power which transfers energy to the ammunition which is held in a container until its released... broadly speaking.

At the end of the day if its acceptable as a slingshot and deemed worthy enough - its welcome here. It'll be the community vote that counts at the end of the day.

Your criteria will obviously affect your vote - and thats your choice and is totally cool by me.


----------



## mostho

JR as far as I know a great slingshooter can shoot either with a high end frame or either with a Y fresh cut from a tree.

Matt said right.

Looking good and useable at the end.


----------



## mattwalt

Actually JR - frames do not even need to be well crafted or aesthetically pleasing. They can also be interesting, exciting or important developments (no-tie attachment methods etc.).

So its in part art show (probably for the greater part) but also tech showcase.


----------



## Genoa Slingshot

Jolly Roger said:


> Genoa Slingshot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jolly Roger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Matt, I did not make myself entirely clear. I'd like to read or see how the maker did shooting the frame themselves and give us a bit of a review on how it shoots.
> 
> 
> 
> JR a great craftsman could be a bad shooter and a great shooter could be a marksman with just a rough brunch broken with his hand from a tree.
> This is a maker show and contest, it is an art gallery. For the shooting competition there is the proper section on the forum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Got ya: I now understand that this is not a slingshot making contest but an art contest. The frame does not need to be shootable, just pretty. Or like Forrest Gump said Pretty is as Pretty Does. . Be sure you've got a mani/pedi before taking pictures.
Click to expand...

JR I don't want begin another big argument, specially on a such low level.
You show your low level to everybody, this is enough to me. Thanks.


----------



## mattwalt

Genoa - Thinks its fine - seems like he is asserting the boundaries.


----------



## Cjw

Hope this isn't turning into a pissing match already.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mattwalt

Nope - its all good.


----------



## pult421

Jolly Roger said:


> DOESN'T EVEN MATTER IF THERE IS A VOTE GREAT SEEING ALL THE VARIOUS NEWLY BUILT SLINGSHOTS. SMALL, BIG. PRETTY OR UGLY. FOR ME THE DETERMINING FACTOR IS HOW WELL CAN I OR SOMEONE ELSE SHOOT THEM.


 since you cant really shoot im guessing it doesnt matter how any of them look. Just saying.


----------



## VAshooter

mattwalt said:


> Nope - its all good.


You are a gentleman and a scholar. We are incredibly lucky to have you herding us cats on this exciting adventure SSOTM.


----------



## Jolly Roger

ok, I give up. If it is pretty then it must be a slingshot.


----------



## Ibojoe

The way I see it you can determine how to vote anyway you like. It's totally up to you. Just don't get this shut down by starting stuff.


----------



## mattwalt

Jolly Roger said:


> ok, I give up. If it is pretty then it must be a slingshot.


No - then its a valid entry here.


----------



## flipgun

JR? If there is no one else around, Do you try to start a fight with yourself in the mirror?


----------



## mostho

flipgun said:


> JR? If there is no one else around, Do you try to start a fight with yourself in the mirror?


Probably yes. And he will be defeated.


----------



## mattwalt

Mostho - do post the little alloy here


----------



## mostho

Matt you are a beacon of patience, equilibrium and positivity. I appreciate all of that and all you efforts in resurrecting a good SSOTM.


----------



## Jolly Roger

My goodness there are some negative people on here. I merely stated my opinion that for it to be actually called a slingshot in should be able to be shot well. I stand corrected; it is a slingshot if it is pretty.


----------



## mattwalt

No JR - In this case it needs to be a pretty slingshot (but must still be shootable) - if its not pretty than it needs to be interesting.

This thread is about crafting. Its about promoting the sport in a different way than shooting. For some guys building and appreciating fine things are just as important as using them.


----------



## Cjw

Mattwalt. Just make your rules, if someone doesn't like them they don't have to enter a slingshot or vote. This is the small petty things that kept the National Slingshot Association from getting of the ground. Make your rules and stick to them.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mattwalt

Not changed any rules so far - and not planning to (unless there are serious flaws in them. Only consideration still on the cards is possibly adding runner's up).

They were very carefully considered. Hopefully the logic will become clear later on.


----------



## mattwalt

What I'm hoping to have is a collection of winners that will be the sweaty-palmed printed dogeared centrefolds stacked next to the lavatory or hidden under the beds of fledgling builders or connoisseurs.

It was one of the main reasons I joined the forum in the first place. Nathan's X100 starship - Bill's Scorpions - Ray's Axiom Champs - Pride's Targa's... You just need to google cool slingshot and they all come up. Being a knife maker and a shooter - these are super exciting - you get to build beautiful functional pieces with a lack of specialist equipment (seriously just a coping saw and some files). Its ultimately which lead me too recreate SSOTM - its as important as introducing newb's or handing out free frames. Something so simple, easy to make and which is rewarding to use.


----------



## mattwalt

One from deraNdy76

Attached Thumbnails


----------



## Genoa Slingshot

Cjw said:


> Mattwalt. Just make your rules, if someone doesn't like them they don't have to enter a slingshot or vote. This is the small petty things that kept the National Slingshot Association from getting of the ground. Make your rules and stick to them.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I think this first post is good to listen any ideas and chose the final rules.
The problem is the way how certain folks says his opinion.
Sarcasm for free, specially if they say a bull**** shouldn't be allowed


----------



## Cjw

Genoa Slingshot said:


> Cjw said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mattwalt. Just make your rules, if someone doesn't like them they don't have to enter a slingshot or vote. This is the small petty things that kept the National Slingshot Association from getting of the ground. Make your rules and stick to them.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro
> 
> 
> 
> I think this first post is good to listen any ideas and chose the final rules.
> The problem is the way how certain folks says his opinion.
> Sarcasm for free, specially if they say a bull**** shouldn't be allowed
Click to expand...

 I've just learned after running an air rifle and pistol club for 25 years to many cooks in the kitchen spoils the meal.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SlingNerd

I wholeheartedly nominate KawKan's outstanding "Split Stick Natural" for his clever use of materials, no-nonsense design and working-mans finish. Gorgeous Osage. This piece speaks to me.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt

Nice frame SN. Wish that wood was available here.- its stunning.


----------



## mostho

SlingNerd said:


> I wholeheartedly nominate KawKan's outstanding "Split Stick Natural" for his clever use of materials, no-nonsense design and working-mans finish. Gorgeous Osage. This piece speaks to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


 that is a little gem. great nomination SlingNerd!


----------



## Genoa Slingshot

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/99233-my-newest-creation/
Can't post the pic.


----------



## mattwalt

Viro's R10

As some of you know from a post I made a couple weeks ago I just got into building slings and built an R10. It was nice but a little too hefty and had some imperfections, so I went back to the drawing board and decided to make another.

It's got a 'Premium Grade' 5 ply plywood centre, with Tasmanian Dark Oak sides and dark oak 6mm pins, rasped and filed to shape and then sanded to 1200. I personally like this one much more than my last. What do ya'll think?


----------



## Water Snake 2

Like it looks like the bands draw around each side should send the ammo center through the forks nice!!WS


----------



## mostho

mattwalt said:


> Viro's R10
> 
> As some of you know from a post I made a couple weeks ago I just got into building slings and built an R10. It was nice but a little too hefty and had some imperfections, so I went back to the drawing board and decided to make another.
> 
> It's got a 'Premium Grade' 5 ply plywood centre, with Tasmanian Dark Oak sides and dark oak 6mm pins, rasped and filed to shape and then sanded to 1200. I personally like this one much more than my last. What do ya'll think?


Lovely effort. I just dont like the squarish aiming dimple. You know I prefer it rounded.


----------



## mattwalt

one by Oetzi -

Stabilized hornbeam fork ,colour is light purple

Regards


----------



## mattwalt

*


----------



## Viro

mattwalt said:


> Viro's R10
> 
> As some of you know from a post I made a couple weeks ago I just got into building slings and built an R10. It was nice but a little too hefty and had some imperfections, so I went back to the drawing board and decided to make another.
> 
> It's got a 'Premium Grade' 5 ply plywood centre, with Tasmanian Dark Oak sides and dark oak 6mm pins, rasped and filed to shape and then sanded to 1200. I personally like this one much more than my last. What do ya'll think?


Thankyou Matt its an absolute honour to be nominated alongside some of the beautiful slingshots I'm seeing 



mostho said:


> mattwalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Viro's R10
> 
> As some of you know from a post I made a couple weeks ago I just got into building slings and built an R10. It was nice but a little too hefty and had some imperfections, so I went back to the drawing board and decided to make another.
> 
> It's got a 'Premium Grade' 5 ply plywood centre, with Tasmanian Dark Oak sides and dark oak 6mm pins, rasped and filed to shape and then sanded to 1200. I personally like this one much more than my last. What do ya'll think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely effort. I just dont like the squarish aiming dimple. You know I prefer it rounded.
Click to expand...

Thankyou for the feedback my friend  I'll definitely try the more rounded method some time soon as I've only ever used the dimple style sight (or no sight).


----------



## VAshooter

mattwalt said:


> one by Oetzi -
> 
> Stabilized hornbeam fork ,colour is light purple
> 
> Regards


Very nice. I like the smooth rounded look.


----------



## Ibojoe

That's lovely!!


----------



## Tremoside

Hello Folks, Hi Matt,

*Goerbe *is my recent natural, the name means "curvy" in Hungarian. Naturally follows the shape of the hand. Was a bit dirty and chopped because used for months, so this thread was a good opportunity to dress her up. The pyrography work is based on a traditional embroidery pattern of my country. It was carved really close to the bark, some bark layers are still visible at the bottom and at fork gap. Light RLO cover, CA, 2000 grit water paper finish by hand. Wax touch-up.

Have not made a separated thread for her, but hope it is fine to insert here. Thank you Matt for your time and wish the best on the road!

Happy Holidays everyone!

Cheers, Mark


----------



## mattwalt

Mark - that is a loverly piece of work. Beyond the obvious its really nice to still see part of the naturalness poking through. Embroidery pattern is nicely thought at as well - I Like!

With the November natural challenge I've been a bit hung up how far I will finish my project (and if I should reshape totally - think after seeing this my gut instinct is correct - I will allow some of its original 'blemishes' to remain).

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Ibojoe

Naturally when building a natural, the natural parts of the natural is what makes it natural.


----------



## Ibojoe

Speaking of natties I submithttp://slingshotforum.com/uploads/monthly_12_2017/post-14-0-45258700-1514063596.jpg This man can build a natural!!


----------



## mattwalt

Yes he can


----------



## mattwalt

Misling:

I recently finished up this spalted oak fork that I found on a walk in the woods. I am really happy with how it turned out, and hope to get my hands on some more spalted stuff at some point.


----------



## mattwalt

CamiSchlam:

Today I made a Mule from hardwood and birch multiplex. I used a Dremel and sand paper.


----------



## mattwalt

Flipgun:

At long last, my world lined up and I finally get to post. Health,Xmas in retail, lost cameras...blah blah blah.

Natural fork with an add-on. (Maybe) Oak and Cedar.





 

Sort of an ergo with finger grooves on the scale and tabs. Like Mama said when serving supper, "Whatever it is, here it is.

Thanx


----------



## Ibojoe

Olives one of my all time favorites. Very nice Matt!


----------



## Water Snake 2

Wow you all can make some pretty slings!!WS


----------



## mattwalt

LOL - these arn't mine. Names at beginning of post. I can enter but not allowed for voting.


----------



## VAshooter

mattwalt said:


> LOL - these arn't mine. Names at beginning of post. I can enter but not allowed for voting.


No Matt, they may not be yours but they are here because of your encouragement and that counts for something too.


----------



## flipgun

mattwalt said:


> Flipgun:
> 
> At long last, my world lined up and I finally get to post. Health,Xmas in retail, lost cameras...blah blah blah.
> 
> Natural fork with an add-on. (Maybe) Oak and Cedar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sort of an ergo with finger grooves on the scale and tabs. Like Mama said when serving supper, "Whatever it is, here it is.
> 
> Thanx


Thanx Matt. But I'm not sure it belongs here.


----------



## Water Snake 2

Like the leather to attch to the fork lets band roll over with no wear much to the bands!!WS


----------



## mattwalt

Flipgun - idunno... Think there's alot going on there actually. I think its subtlety which may be misleading. Looks as if that stick was naturally formed that way (possibly even a skinny and tricky shape to start out with)- but actually has loads of sculpting - then a palmswell thats applied to a curve....

Nice tubed leather gypsy tabs. Means no friction between frame and elastic, which means that it should shoot well for ages.

Think you're being quite modest. Thats some well thought out and awesome work - guys just need to look close.


----------



## mattwalt

3 from Georges Gaggo

Hi there everybody

Christmas time is crafting time. So, I just finished a couple of slingshots with my Kirinite handle material I still had lounging around:
- a "Can-able" (design by Canopener)
- a "Fugetaboutit" (design by YSYEO)
- a "Little Foot" (design by YSYEO)

They are made from a black phenolic paper core (15mm) and "Kirinite Lava" scales (3mm). Sanded to 1k grit and polished. Try YSYEO's and Canopener's phenomenal slingshot designs too - it's just fun shooting. I band them all up with top slots - absolutely tool and hassle free.

Hope you enjoy it.



"Can-able" (design by Canopener)





"Fugetaboutit" (design by YSYEO)





"Little Foot" (design by YSYEO)

*Edited by Georges Gaggo, Today, 02:55 PM.*


Flatband and Viro like this
 
Like This

Quote
MultiQuote


----------



## Water Snake 2

Can tell you have done this a couple of times!!!LOL


----------



## VAshooter

Those are some fantastic looking slingshots.


----------



## mattwalt

Some awesome SS's this month. Will set up voting tomorrow.


----------



## mattwalt

Ibojoe said:


> Speaking of natties I submithttp://slingshotforum.com/uploads/monthly_12_2017/post-14-0-45258700-1514063596.jpg This man can build a natural!!


Ibojoe - when was this posted originally - or this the first time?

Thanks M


----------

